# New Betta Fish



## Britt's Betta Fish (Aug 8, 2007)

My Sepdaughter just bought a Betta Fish and I really don't know any thing about them, was wondering if someone could help us.


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

Is there anything in particular you want to know? Here is a good reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siamese_Fighting_Fish.

Enjoy your new fish!


----------

